# Audi Q7 Pickup Conversion. You Don't See That Every Day.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We know in Audi's move to grow sales that Ingolstadt has been examining nearly any market segment where they see potential, but a pickup truck?!?!?! In case it's obvious, this is not a factory built unit. Still, this converted pre-facelift S-line version is an interesting take on Audi's biggest crossover. 

We're not sure of the origins of the car itself. That license plate makes it look like a US-spec car, though we've seen similar conversions to Volvo XC90s by car crazy Swedes. If you know more about it, post it here. We're pretty curious. 

In the meantime, we found this over at IAmAudi.com (linked below). There's just one pic of the Q7 but click through if you're also curious see a Mk1 TT pickup as well. 

* Full Story *


----------

